# vintage bicycle/motorcycle swap,show, etc.



## cinelliphyle (May 6, 2010)

Aug 7-8.. 2100 N. National Ave. in Centralia Washington. Camping, beer garden, live music, vintage bicycle/motorcycle show, indoor swap meet. 10x10 space only $35 for both days, bicycle show entry $5, motorcycle show entry $15, Rafle tickets for hourly raffle $1, optional entry fee of $2 per adult for which you get a free raffle ticket. This is a huge annual event and is a funraiser for disabled veterans. There will be a motorized bicycle/whizzer race, and various types of live entertainment all weekend. 
 contact Rick at 253-826-0252
 or rick@vroomart.com


----------

